
Show HN: Super-Sunshine – A ray-tracer for easily generating beautiful images - diegomacario
https://github.com/diegomacario/Super-Sunshine
======
diegomacario
Hi everyone!

This year I embarked on a quest to learn as much as I could about computer
graphics.

I initially focused on building small applications using OpenGL, but after
completing a few of them, I couldn't stop feeling that I did not fully
understand how they worked. OpenGL was simply hiding too many details from me.

Hoping that building something from scratch would give me more insight, I
started working on this ray-tracer. The whole experience quickly devolved into
a ridiculous passion project. I built the ray-tracer from the ground up,
starting with the API used to perform operations with points, vectors, normals
and transformation matrices. I also read Scott Meyer’s “Effective C++” book
while I worked on it, which really helped me improve my C++ skills.

Once I finished it, I challenged myself to explain everything I had learned as
clearly as I could. For that purpose, I designed and generated all the images
and animations you see in the readme (except for the ones of the Stanford
Dragon and the human head). Most of the images started out on paper; I would
draw them, break them down into triangles, and figure out the coordinates of
each vertex. I found it very satisfying to generate images in such rudimentary
fashion. I feel that the constraints imposed by my ray-tracer just push one to
be more creative!

I now believe that building a ray-tracer is the best way to start learning
about computer graphics. The whole experience is simply illuminating.

I hope you enjoy the readme!

------
rickitan
The images are beautiful! I've always wanted to learn more about ray tracers.
This is going to be an excellent resource!

------
climber_mac
Stunning images! It's amazing what you can do some with some simple linear
algebra.

